# Guess the Score Mon. Dec. 27th vs Hornets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's on at 7PM on FSN.

Pacers- 102
Hornets- 87

High Scorer for Pacers- Jermaine O'Neal (32)

High Scorer for Hornets- PJ Brown (18)

David West, Rodney Rogers, Jamal Mashburn, Jamaal Magloire, and Alex Garcia are on the injured list for the Hornets

Jonathan Bender and Scot Pollard are on the injured list for the Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 95
Hornets- 94

Pacers High Scorer- Reggie Miller (27)

Hornets High Scorer- Baron Davis (24)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Indiana 91
New Orleans 80

Pacers Leading Scorer: O'Neal (23)

Hornets Leading Scorer: Wesley 20


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is a must win, especially since Baron Davis will be getting limited minutes again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> This is a must win, especially since Baron Davis will be getting limited minutes again.


Agreed, every game is a must win. We need to be above .500 when Jackson comes back.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed, every game is a must win. We need to be above .500 when Jackson comes back.


:yes:


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i agree with everything said

thus

pacers 92 hornets 87


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I want to see some of J.R Smith, I heard he is quite a talent, but for some reason he isn't getting a lot of playing time.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

VS.









Indiana vs. New Orleans
Monday, Dec. 27 at 7:00pm in Conseco Fieldhouse
TV: FSMW

Starting Lineups:
*Pacers-*




































*Hornets-*






































> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> Two players who weren't in uniform a week ago will be the centers of attention tonight. Jermaine O'Neal of the Pacers returned from a 15-game suspension to score 21 points with five blocked shots against Detroit Saturday, while Baron Davis of the Hornets has totaled 31 points in 36 minutes in two games since spending 19 on the injured list with a back injury. While O'Neal moved right back into the starting lineup, Davis, who still is bothered by back pain, has come off the bench. He's been quite effective, hitting 9-of-16 from the 3-point line.
> 
> ...


Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Baron Davis is listed as the 6th man for the Hornets, this may be good news for us, because he's not going to be getting a lot of minutes, and therefore it's going to be harder for him to score over 20 points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Baron Davis is listed as the 6th man for the Hornets, this may be good news for us, because he's not going to be getting a lot of minutes, and therefore it's going to be harder for him to score over 20 points.


Expect someone like David Wesley to step up and score 30 (if he still has a little skill left in him).


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Expect someone like David Wesley to step up and score 30 (if he still has a little skill left in him).


Not on the Hornets, Hornets Swap Wesley for Jackson, Nachbar, from the Rockets.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Not on the Hornets, Hornets Swap Wesley for Jackson, Nachbar, from the Rockets.


(Edits Leading Scorer for the 3rd time)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, the cable's out at my house, so I won't be able to do play-by-play.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Well, the cable's out at my house, so I won't be able to do play-by-play.


Don't worry, I'm doing play-by-play.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Baron not starting.

Hornets get tip.

Freji misses.

JO takes it strong and gets fouled.

JO hits 1 free throw.

Curry starts instead of Double J.

Reggie foul.

Curry fouls.

Nailon hits.

Foster gets the left handed layup.

JO board.

Tinsley hits over Dickau.

Dickau goes inside for his 1st bucket.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster hits layup.

PJ Brown pushes off and hits.

Pacers turnover.

My dad just changed the channel.

9-8 pacers

Reggie hits the 3.

Nailon goes backdoor and gets the basket.

Tinsley gets a layup.

Tinsley out, AJ in.

REggie nice d.

Foster misses layup, Curry gets rebound and gets fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Curry starts instead of Double J.


This is not good.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

15-10 pacers

Curry fouls again because he's too slow.

Dickau called for carrying.

15-10 pacers at first timeout.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Dickau called for carrying.


First time this year someone gets called for carrying?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

My dad has the channel changed again.

18-12 pacers

Brown miss.

Freddie in.

JO layup. 7 points now for him.

Nailon miss, Croshere board.

JO takin charge again, hits a J.

Smith dunks.

JO misses.

Nailon gets a layup.

22-16 timeout.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

My dad changed the channel again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

27-18 Pacers end of 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 27-18 Pacers end of 1st.


Who has stepped up the most so far?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

27-19 end of 1st.**

Tinsley draws a foul on Baron Davis.

Tinsley hits both free throws.

Harrison called for a foul, after he got a good block.

H. Edwards misses both free throws.

Out of bounds Indy.

Nailon gets a reverse layup.

Harrison hits inside.

Harrison miss, Foster misses quick tip.

Davis misses a 3.

Reggie in, Foster out.

Croshere miss, Harrison gets board and shot.

Nailon miss. Croshere board.

Harrison gets tip.

timeout


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Who has stepped up the most so far?


JO


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> JO


That's very good to see. Has he been taking more jumpshots, driving in, or posting up? Is he doing good on defense?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO has 9 pts.

Foster has 5.

Tinsley has 6 with nasal problems.

Reggie has 3.

35-25

JO miss.

Davis hits.

Tinsley drives in and hits.

Croshere fouls Brown.

Brown hits both free throws.

AJ in.

Reggie hits the runner.

Davis miss.

JO makes another.

JO called for foul.

timeout.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

JO's been making everything he shoots, and he's been playing ok D. 0 blocks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> JO's been making everything he shoots, and he's been playing ok D. 0 blocks.


PJ Brown is guarding him, right? I know that in the past JO has had some trouble with PJ.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

REggie misses.

41-31

Foster misses layup.

JO loses ball.

Nailon makes somehow.

Reggie drains the 3.

Nailon miss, Brown knocks it out of bounds.

JO stuffed.

Dickau miss.

Reggie hits the runner.

Dickau misses the long 3.

Pacers timeout 45-33, 2:46 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ still in.

Reggie hits another runner.

JO called for the foul on Brown, his second.

Curry in, fred out.

Brown makes 1 free throw.

Reggie fouled on the runner.

Reggie hits both free throws.

Curry called for his 3rd foul, not fast enough to guard Nailon.

Nailon hits 1 free throw.

Curry out, Croshere in.

Brown called for foul on Reggie.

Reggie goes to the line and hits both.

51-35

Reggie has 15

Nailon misses, Foster board.

Harrison hits.

Brown hits.

1 min to go.

Harrison hacked, goes to the line.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison hits both free throws. 10 points.

Harrison gets his 3rd foul.

Dickau hits both free throws.

AJ still in.

Reggie air balls the runner.

Reggie fouls Dickau.

Lots of subs by Carlisle in the final 3 seconds.

Dickau hits both free throws.

Reggie almost hits buzzer beater.

55-41 end of half. Played really good, nothing wrong, except that we made some dumb fouls, Curry has 3 and Harrison has 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 51-35


We have our first blowout of the season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Played really good, nothing wrong, except that we made some dumb fouls, Curry has 3 and Harrison has 3.


This could be good, as I doubt Harrison or Curry could help us this game, and Rick would've played them more than they should've, anyway.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The biggest 3 pointer in Pacers history was by the Hornets coach Byron Scott.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> The biggest 3 pointer in Pacers history was by the Hornets coach Byron Scott.


How? I mean, I know Scott was still good when he came to Indiana, but how could any Indiana 3-pointer be more important than a Reggie three or even a Chuck Person 3?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie has 15 and Nailon has 17 leading all scores.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Reggie has 15 and Nailon has 17 leading all scores.


I've seen Nailon have some good games before; it wouldn't surprise me if he got 30 points tonight. What happened to JO in the 2nd quarter?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> How? I mean, I know Scott was still good when he came to Indiana, but how could any Indiana 3-pointer be more important than a Reggie three or even a Chuck Person 3?


I don't know I couldn't hear it, but it got them somewhere in the playoffs with Brown as our coach.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I've seen Nailon have some good games before; it wouldn't surprise me if he got 30 points tonight. What happened to JO in the 2nd quarter?


Sitting on the bench because we don't need him, Harrison has 10 points off the bench. Croshere hasn't done anything, but he hasn't done anything bad either. AJ has absolutely nothing, not that we didn't expect this.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Croshere hasn't done anything, but he hasn't done anything bad either.


That seems like how it's been the past 10 games for him; he can be a good player, but lately he just hasn't been very good.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie hits.

Dickau big miss.

Reggie wide open, but Foster called for the moving screen.

JO great D, keeps Brown from getting the ball.

Nailon miss.

Reggie misses the fadeaway.

JR Smith misses the 3.

Hornets are a disaster right now.

JO miss.

Dickau misses the 3.

Tinsley misses a layup.

JR Smith misses the 3.

Nailon makes a layup.

Reggie fouled, and goes to the line, I'm assuming he hits both.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Curry makes both free throws.

Nailon miss.

61-43

Dickau hits.

Reggie misses a 3.

Nailon stripped.

H. Edwards called for goaltending on Reggie.

Dickau hits a Reggie Miller like runner.

Tinsley dish off to JO who hits.

65-47

Nailon hits.

Timeout, 65-49


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ in an forces a turnover, nice.

JO slams it down.

AJ scores, holy ****!!

Foster hacked, by H, Edwards, flagrent foul called on him.

Foster hits 1 of 2 free throws.

Harrison in, Foster out.

70-51, Davis comes back on the floor.

Brown called for his second foul.

Foster bleeding again.

AJ dribbling around.

Harrison hits.

Davis miss.

Freddie turnover.

Dickau hits another runner.

JO hacked from behind by Davis.

72-53 just under 3 minutes left in 3rd quarter.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ 2 points, 3 assists.

JO hits 1 free throw.

JO gets a block.

JO fouled no call.

Nailon gets a layup.

73-55

Freddie short on the 3.

Nailon hits, damn he's good.

JO called for a foul on a good screen.

Croshere And1!!

Croshere hits his free throw.

Dickau miss, Brown makes.

AJ ballhogs, Foster hits the buzzer beater.

78-59 end of 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 78-59 end of 3rd.


Wow, this is the first time in how many games we haven't lost a big lead in the 3rd quarter? I don't think the Hornets can come back and win.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Baron Davis T'd up, Croshere makes free throws.

H. Edwards dunks.

Croshere miss, Foster gets board, passes back to Croshere who gets fouled on the dunk.

Croshere makes both free throws.

81-61

Brown misses.

Harrison called for the chicken wing.

Reggie comes in.

Dickau air balls the long 3.

Baron Davis called for foul on Freddie.

Freddie makes all 3 free throws.

Davis misses, Brown saves and passes back to Davis and Tinsley fouls him.

Davis makes 2 out of 3 free throws.

84-63

Tinsley hits the 3.

H. Edwards hits the mini left handed hooker.

Harrison hits.

Brown travels and misses.

Tinsley looses control of the ball.

Davis misses the rainmaker.

Reggie misses the 3 ball.

Brown misses.

89-65, and Carlisle calls timeout, 7:30 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie hits a 3.

Tinsley steals ,and Reggie can't hit the 3.

92-66 timeout.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie is done for the night w/ 24 points.

James Jones in for the first time.

GILL IS IN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> James Jones in for the first time.
> 
> GILL IS IN!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, JJ doesn't get any playing time this game and Gill actually plays! Man, I wish I could see Gill. Make sure to tell us how he performs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Johnny E is in, and he hits his first shot.

Nailon hits.

Johnny E can't catch the ball.

Smith tries to go over top of Curry, but Curry fouls him.

Smith hits both free throws.

James Jones misses a J.

Timeout 98-74, under 3 minutes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gill makes a few nice passes, but doesn't get a chance to shoot the ball.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

James misses a J.

Pacers get the ball back, and James steps out of bounds.

Tinsley laughing like crazy on the bench.

Smith gets a tip.

Nailon can't seem to get 30 points.

Croshere makes both free throws.

100-77

Freji hits a 3, first one for the Hornets tonight.

Croshere called for a charge.

Gill makes a good no look pass, but Edwards doesn't come all the way down to the block.

PACERS WIN!!

100-82


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Gill makes a few nice passes, but doesn't get a chance to shoot the ball.


Do we have Freddie Jones in the game? If so, then Gill should be able to get a few wide 3's once Jones plays isolation.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Do we have Freddie Jones in the game? If so, then Gill should be able to get a few wide 3's once Jones plays isolation.


Freddie was in the game for a while.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score:

100-82 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 7
Bird Fan33- 17
Turkish Delight- 11
NTP- 13

Winner- Myself


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I suck at guessing the score now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Reggie- 24/5/2/1
Tinsley- 11/2/4/1 (Only 4 assists, but shot 4-6)
JO- 16/11/1
Curry- 3/1/2
Foster- 8/10/1 (Continues the double figure rebounding)
Freddie- 11/1/6
Croshere- 8/4/2
AJ- 2/3/3
Harrison- 15/6/2
Gill- 1 rebound 
JJ- 1 assist
Edwards- 2/1

JR Smith- 10/4/2/2/1
Dickau- 14/4
Nailon- 28/5/1/1
Freije- 3/2/1
Brown- 9/12/3/3/1

Good News- Shot 51% from the field and 50% from beyond the arc, 82% on FT's, Hornets shot 40%, 7% from beyond the arc, 68% on FT's, 31 rebounds, 16 assists

Bad News- 20 assists, 4 steals, 3 blocks, Hornets with only 6 TO's

Fastbreak Points- 19-8 Pacers
Pts in the Paint- 36-32 Hornets
Biggest Lead- 30-1 Pacers 

4 Lead changes and 1 time tied

Baron Davis got a T in the 4th

The Hornets outscored us by 1 point in the 4th quarter


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I didn't get to see the game, but at least we won. 
Why didn't Lynch play for the Hornets?
Is he getting traded aswell? 
They are really wanting young players now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Why didn't Lynch play for the Hornets?
> Is he getting traded aswell?
> They are really wanting young players now.


Lynch was out because of his foot. The Hornets just traded for Jim Jackson, so I'm not sure if they really want young players, they still have a lot on their team.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Lynch was out because of his foot. The Hornets just traded for Jim Jackson, so I'm not sure if they really want young players, they still have a lot on their team.


Oh I see, because on NBa.com it said it said he had DNP CD. 
Ah well..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Oh I see, because on NBa.com it said it said he had DNP CD.


A lot of times a team can't put a player on the injured list because there are too many already, so they just get DNPCD's.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> A lot of times a team can't put a player on the injured list because there are too many already, so they just get DNPCD's.


Yeah but sometimes they still show why he isn't playing.
Stupid Gamecast.


----------

